# Poo poo problems



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi guys

Cara has adapted well moving her onto nature diet however we are a little concerned as her daily poos have gone from 3 times to 2 times per day despite the quantity going up. She's not straining anymore than normal. Is she just processing and absorbing more asshe gets older?

If she does get a bit constipated any natural remedies?

Kirsty xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol its a good thing, if she is pooing less she is getting more nutrition from the food she is eating. 


dogs who poo lots are not getting what they need from their diet.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty does really small poos on Nature Diet and they are generally fairly firm (sad to say but i now know if she's eaten other dog food/treats by the amount and consistency of her poo!).

As there is no cereal etc in Nature Diet there is less rubbish to come out as waste!!

x

PS i gave Betty the salmon and prawn flavour as a change but oh my god does it ever stink. it says its for sensitive tummies but its certainly not for sensitive noses!!!!!


----------

